# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Le moteur de jeux vido Torque 3D est maintenant disponible [News]

## raptor70

Le moteur de jeux vido Torque 3D est maintenant disponible

Aprs une phase de beta-test qui a t un succs selon les dveloppeurs de _GarageGames_, le moteur de jeu vido Torque 3D est maintenant disponible sur les plateformes PC, Mac, Xbox 360, Wii, iPhone et Web pour un tarif de 1000 $ par dveloppeur.

Au niveau des fonctionnalits de ce moteur, on trouvera notamment un diteur de niveaux, des techniques avances de rendu tel que du _defered rendering_ et de l'_ambient occulision screen space_. Le moteur permet galement de publier directement ses applications au travers des navigateurs internets. Le pipeline artistique est notamment bas sur le format COLLADA, support par de nombreux logiciels 3D.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6783945"]Torque 3D - Burg on Vimeo[/ame]

 ::fleche::  Que pensez vous de ce moteur ?
 ::fleche::  A-t-il de l'avenir face a ces principaux concurents tel que l'Unreal Engine ou le CryEngine ?

----------


## vintz72

J'aime beaucoup le ct multi-plateforme de la chose. Reste  voir si les performances sont bonnes et si les diteurs de jeux vont profiter de cette technologie pour sortir plus de titres sur Mac et Linux notamment.
 ::ccool::

----------


## Acropole

Ce moteur n'as qu'un seul atout face a unreal ou crytek ou encore idtech : son prix.
Par contre de nombreux studios pro ayant un faible budget peuvent en tirrer une conomie considrable.
Je suis pour ce genre d'initiatives mais il faut que le moteur vaille vraiment le coup.
Ils ne parlent notemment pas du rseau et par experience la plupart des moteurs gratuits ou pas chers ont de graves lacunes.
Sans compter le support dplorable de torque : j'ai un amis ayant achet pas mal de truc sur torques depuis des annes et qui se retrouve  devoir repayer  nouveau avec torque3D.
Bref ils ont pomp a fond pendant des annes avec un moteur non fini et ceux qui les ont financs sont maintenant le bec dans l'eau.
Je vais attendre quelques mois histoire d'avoir des retours sur les avantages et inconvnients de cette nouvelle mouture. Parce qu'en face y'a quand mme de trs bons outils gratuits tels que Ogre ou Irrlicht.

----------


## Pat_AfterMoon

Pareil qu'Acropole, ce moteur vise plutt les jeux indpendants pour lesquels les gros moteur sont hors de prix. Par contre avec Torque3D GarageGames est sorti du jeu amateur, alors qu'il y a 5 ans Torque valait 100$. Pour la partie rseau, c'est la mme que l'ancien moteur, et elle est trs bonne. C'est un moteur de jeu complet, mais quand mme assez complexe  mettre en uvre.
Il faudra voir ce que donne les jeux dans le navigateur, car Torque3D permet de faire a,  la manire de QuakeLive.
Moi en tout cas j'ai laiss tomb, j'ai dcouvert Unity juste aprs le pre-order de Torque3D, et pour faire mumuse en amateur, c'est bien plus accessible.

----------


## arno31

Pour ceux qui comme moi ont lu les postes prvdents et cherchent des infos :

moteur OGRE : 
Site officiel
moteur UNITY :
Site officielPrsentation

Ca vite que tout le monde fasse les mmes recherches  ::aie::

----------


## Teto45

Moi perso, ce niveau de finition me suffirait pour faire mon propre "tomb raider" like. Il est trs proche de TRA. Maintenant une vido de prsentation de quelques petites salles, fussent-elles jolies, renseigne bien sur la qualit graphique gnrale, mais pas sur les performances dans de grandes scnes, en rseau, avec diffrentes configs, etc...

Bref pourquoi pas, et mme oui, surtout si c'est gratuit pour une utilisation non-commerciale, ce qui ne me semble pas tre le cas.

<mode hs>La musique c'est qui? J'aime bien...  ::ccool:: </mode hs>

Edit: La rmanence norme de la vido est due  l'encodage ou au moteur (prcision: j'ai fait un plein cran)?

----------


## argon

Bonsoir

Si j'ai bien compris UNITY est gratuit?

Merci.

A +

----------


## hepha1970

Bonjour,

Torque 3D Nouvelle version dispo sur le site de l'diteur pour 99$

il n'a pas l'air mal du tout quelqu'un aurais-t'il dja utilis ce moteur ?

quelle  te son impression globalement ?

merci

----------


## Pat_AfterMoon

C'est un peut une rsurrection ou alors le dernier sursaut avant le trpas. GarageGames est quasiment mort  lautomne 2010 avec le dpt de bilan de InstantAction.com dans lequel ils avaient trop investi.
Aprs avoir dpass la centaine d'employs ils n'taient plus que quatre ou cinq au dbut 2011.

Torque 3D est un game engine puissant, mais complexe  mettre en uvre. L'offre  99$ peut paraitre intressante, mais il faut la prendre telle quelle, il n'y a aucune garantie de support ou d'volutions dans les annes  venir.

A priori la fonction web existe avec un plugin pour faire des jeux dans le navigateur, comme avec Unity. Mais je n'arrive pas  trouver une dmo en ligne. Si quelqu'un en trouve une, qu'il n'hsite pas  poster un lien.

----------


## comboDev

J'ai test Torque en crant un niveau , il reste des bugs vraiment "gnants" dans leurs features :par exemple les traces de pas  base de dcals, avec l'clairage par moments ils saturaient , a donnait des traces de pas illumins par ci par l ??
Idem je cre une lumire et a fait de l'ombre sur le terrain, je passes un objet devant l'ombre marchait  moiti !
Mais je sais qu'il y a des mmos amateurs dessus (voir Youtube et rechercher) !

Le prix est descendu  100$ car ils y arrivaient plus ! Une fois a a march la vent !
 PRix  170$ ou plus et ceux qui ont t "gentils" pour acheter la version  100$ pour les rebooster : AUCUNE CONSIDERATION : Payez tant pour la prochaine Update  ::(: 

Bref ... je les ai pas trop dans mon estime !
Et le cource une team m'avait dit, y'a des bugs ou une autre c'est inmaintenable !
Si je devais le prendre ce serait uniquement pour faire un truc multiplayer (car leur code rseau parait il est fort)  et tout en Script !


Mais on peut en tirer quelque chose : il y en a eu tel que un RPG au tour par tour publi sur 360 XLBA !

----------

